# Hello All



## millerdrr (Dec 5, 2012)

This website is awesome; I'm really looking forward to experimenting with newfound knowledge next season. Been beekeeping a few years, and a season or two in my early teens...I'm looking to advance to the "next level" to help expand my in-laws' apiary. Queen rearing and genetics are my biggest areas of interest, although DIY hive designs are interesting, as well. I look forward to learning from you, and sharing my experiences.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to THE source,,,


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from the west coast


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Miller!


----------

